# EASTER SMOKES Post Em Here



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy Easter to all. A joyful holiday filled with thanks and happiness. Just straightening out my humidor been away for a while. Sitting here with a cup of coffee. Trying to figure out what the heck to smoke on Easter Sunday. I got it narrowed down to Partagas,, Cohiba, Montiecristo i will post pics as it occurs lol. How about you all whats on the menu HAPPY EASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:vs_cool:


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

so far a norteno got a anaconda and a Jericho hill in the travel humis but will make a stop at a b&m for Espinosa mercs and ez all my ex's and apparently my ez chris's blends arrive today so I don't know yet lol


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Hosting Easter this year is making my cigar selection not to mention smoking time very difficult to figure out! As I’m the only smoker and of course gotta try to being a good host (ie- so the girlfriend doesn’t get pissed lol!) finding the sweet spot will be difficult! 

Either way definitely gonna be something quick HUHC comes to mind!


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

If it wasn’t so cold and windy, Habanos would be up. A fellow and generous BOTL had a pipe-making friend, custom build me a cigar holder for 44rg. It’s pretty cool. Briar bass with lucite mouth piece. 

I can’t wait to try it. BOTL are some great people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Is it too soon to start?
Lusi frome an old multi box split with @selpo


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Well it looks as though I'll get in at least one Easter cigar...found a weee little hole in the schedule today, so decided an RASCC was a solid choice!

Enjoy The day fellas!

Sent from my Recliner


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Busting out this ancient CAO Columbia single I got from Thompson a few weeks back with some coffee. Very mellow now and has changed a lot from the others I've tried. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

love these sticks


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rondo said:


> Is it too soon to start?
> Lusi frome an old multi box split with @selpo
> 
> View attachment 197825


It's never too early to start my brother

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Turkeys in the oven all stuffed taking a break CORO on Deck









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Smokin' 2 spiral cut hams for Easter brunch, an HU Mag 46, and landing my first post in the Habanos Section.

Life is good!
Happy Easter everybody.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

'02 CoLa from @Wildone
Thank you David


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

Brickhouse maduro


----------



## pwaggs (Jan 10, 2017)

H. Upmann
Magnum 54









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

All right so I deviated from the game plan a little bit but you know what I couldn't help myself nothing beats a gifted cigar [email protected][IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180401/0012a7367c8cf46d7197d4a315541378.jpg[/IMG][IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180401/689abcaf5566720aefab9a282b14b7a7.jpg[/IMG][IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180401/92283fdecd768d966f31a68e4d431ca7.jpg[/IMG]

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Second smoke of the day thanks to @bobbya08










Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> All right so I deviated from the game plan a little bit but you know what I couldn't help myself nothing beats a gifted cigar [email protected][IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180401/0012a7367c8cf46d7197d4a315541378.jpg[/IMG][IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180401/689abcaf5566720aefab9a282b14b7a7.jpg[/IMG][IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180401/92283fdecd768d966f31a68e4d431ca7.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


I'm with you and am smoking this gifted beauty from @WNYTony


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

A Nice stick!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Can I join the party? Courtesy of @poppajon75.....









Sent from the porch...please tell me that wasnt the Easter Bunny I just plugged....


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Decided to give this El Cigar Shop house blend a try. 
Ummm...I'm 30 minutes in and not digging my choice. I'll grind it out a little while longer in hopes it gets better, but I'm already thinking of making that call to the bull pen.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Olecharlie said:


> A Nice stick!


Hell with the stick - Nice Bottle!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Hell with the stick - Nice Bottle!


Special ocassion Scotch!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Decided to give this El Cigar Shop house blend a try.
> Ummm...I'm 30 minutes in and not digging my choice. I'll grind it out a little while longer in hopes it gets better, but I'm already thinking of making that call to the bull pen.


15 minutes later I made that call, lol. Now Mr. Upmann is on the mound. I'm banking on him to pull out a W!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> 15 minutes later I made that call, lol. Now Mr. Upmann is on the mound. I'm banking on him to pull out a W!


Which El Stinky was it so I can benefit from you taking one for the team?

Sent from the porch...please tell me that wasnt the Easter Bunny I just plugged....


----------



## Stogiepuffer (Aug 8, 2016)

Had a JL but can't post a pic. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

MKUltra, and the Lilacs say spring has begun. Happy Easter!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> Which El Stinky was it so I can benefit from you taking one for the team?
> 
> Sent from the porch...please tell me that wasnt the Easter Bunny I just plugged....


It was the El Cigar's Family Series S.G. Corojo Toro. Maybe it was just a dud, but mine was aweful. Started out very bitter (lasted 20 min.) and needed a touchup 10 minutes in. The burn line looked like an old picket fence with every third board missing. From there it was all downhill on a soap slickened slip-n-slide (say that 5 times fast!).


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Courtesy of @mrolland5500










Sent from the safe-house under Witness Protection


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Alex custom robusto. Happy Easter all!









Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Ender1553 (Dec 23, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> A Nice stick!


Wow, very nice bottle, as mentioned above! Had one of those with my groomsmen on my wedding day. Good memories.

Can't comment on the cigar, but it looks just as good! Easter is a good reason for both

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Was looking through some pics from when i was still married to my 2nd wife. 
A trip we had made to the holy land it was magical.
The Tomb of Jesus or at least they say he was there who really knows for sure.
Great tourist attraction believe or not the choice is yours.
All i can say is you can feel a presence its like no other sensory perception.:vs_cool:


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

I can't wait to go to the Holy Land


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Gummy Jones said:


> I can't wait to go to the Holy Land


I think it is a trip that should be on everyone's bucket list!:vs_cool:


----------

